# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  آمار بازدید کاربران از سایت

## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

با سلام و خسته نباشد خدمت اساتید محترم
من تو پنل ادمین می خواستم آمار بازدید و همینطور ip های بازدید کننده از سایت رو داشته باشم لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## nunegandom

سلام
بهترین راه استفاده از API گوگل Analytics هست

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

با سلام و تشکر از جوابتون 
لطفا راهنمایی بیشتری کنید

----------

